# Rancilio Silvia Vs Francino Piccino



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, I'm hoping that someone here can help me I new to the forum, so please be gentle!

I am looking for my "next" coffee machine for home use, I have worked for coffee shop in the passed so am not new to coffee making.

I have narrowed my choice down to the silvia and the piccino, price points on both are OK with me. - Have blur grinder already and am replacing a giggia baby machine.

We mainly drink late or cappuccino - with the odd espresso in the mix. and around 10 - 16 shots of coffee per day.

Any advice in greatly received. Thank you in advance

John


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I heard piccino has a big boiler and fast recovery in terms of boiler temperature as well as a dedicated boiler for steam (dual boiler machine)

Whilst the silvia has a single big boiler but not sure on recovery times and temperature stability though.

If you aren't bothered about a shiny metal casing, take a look at the nuovo simonelli Oscar.

It's a heat exchanger machine with ample steam power.

Also consider the isomac zaffiro in this price range. Single boiler with e61 group head (fantastic temp stability)


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im looking for a machine around the 400 - 500 mark, unless im missing something the isomac machine is way out of my league alas. I have looked at the NS oscar, but found it hard to find any reviews or after care on the machine


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

If its mainly milk based drinks I'd go for the piccino straight out. Mine has plenty of steam power and recovers quickly. The espresso seems to be consistent once variables ate sorted, but my palette may not pic up the subtle changes in temperature.

silvia can have a PID added easily though, which is better for those who drink more straight espresso.

I like my piccino, but have upgrade-itis for something major, like a vivaldi.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

What made you upgrade? I am hoping to keep the machine for a few years (or more) to come


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry, i should have stated the Piccino is my first machine. I nearly went for the Silvia, but the piccino has many benefits. Obviously dual boilers is nice, but also the fact that they are made in the uk, so repair or service will be easy. Also, Fracino's customer service is sublime.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As far as I know the piccino is at least £600? Surely that is out of your price range?

I would seriously consider the NS Oscar since they have recently updated the ABS plastic to a nice textured one.

Many reviews and comparisons on Seattle Coffee Gear on youtube (lots of Gail and Kat fun times)






Also here http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/oscar

And consumer reviews here http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/consumer/nuova_simonelli_oscar

All reviews seem positive and any relating to the dodgey p-stat, this is no longer an issue because they all ship with a fancy updated one.

I almost bought the NS Oscar having considered the piccino, zaffiro (think this is around £670) and others but in the end couldn't warrant spending the money so just bought a PID for my gaggia instead


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as I know the piccino is at least £600? Surely that is out of your price range? ....

No if you look it can be had for £550 so it pushes my budget but does not kill it!

Any one with the Silvia? - how long between coffee and steam?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Not long to get to steaming temp from end of brewing, will time it tomorrow and report back, not instant like a dual boiler or HX though.I barely notice the time it takes as I clean the PF and shot glasses whilst waiting, keeping half an eye on the digital thermometer i fiited to monitor brew and steam temp. I can advise that it takes 90 seconds to steam 500ml of milk from very cold to 70 celcius.

Don

PS I like the Oscar and may yet have one when I upgrade. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuova-Simonelli-Espresso-Oscar-red/dp/B004S76LD6/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1328644010&sr=1-2


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Time from end of brewing to ready to steam is 45 seconds, bear in mind this is not the time it takes for the element to stop heating as i start steaming before this happens so that the the element stays on throughout steaming.


----------



## Jimmy69 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've just found the Fracino Piccino Available online @ £455.00p + VAT, making it just £546.00p delivered! https://www.cateringps.co.uk/cps_itemsubcategories.asp?ItemSubCatID=154


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

When you say 'just found' you mean that you own the company but don't want to pay for advertising?

Sorry to call you out but it's only fair on the companies that do pay to support the forum through the banner ads.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Just took delivery of my piccino from myespresso. £525 plus £10 delivery. Should say that I found out after I ordered it that many people have had customer services issues with this company. However, so far my experience has been a good one. Your choice!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If only you could whack a PID on the piccino.

Obsidian would you ever consider taking a look at the insides of your lovely new piccino?

If so try to find the thermostat on the brew boiler and take a picture


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunno that I want to open her up just yet!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I know it is not the same as a photo but have a look around on the Fracino website - I remember seeing exploded diagrams of all their machines showing the internal parts along with part numbers and prices. You could also try giving Fracino a call, they are really helpful.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

My Piccino has been opened a couple of times. Once to replace a faulty thermostat. It looks much like the bimetal thermostat shown here http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=193.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Item number: PIC66 on page 8

http://www.fracino4u.co.uk/downloads/PiccinoPartsbookforwebsitewww.fracino4u.com.pdf

Interesting....


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks for all of your help, I will be ordering the Piccino in the next few days, £525.00 is a great price but I have seen VERY bad reviews on here about that company.

Does anyone else have a view on A) the company -myexpresso or B) any good prices they have found elsewhere?

The NS Oscar came a very close second but I just cannot stretch the budget!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

You could try Catering PS following the link above - I ordered my Cherub from them last year. Alternatively you could try contacting Fracino directly - they would probably appreciate an opportunity to match the price.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well very odd, I went to try and order off of Catering PS, following a very helpful email from them, Tim replyed once and then never again :-( so I called them on Friday and was promised a call back but that never happened either, seems hard to spend my £500.00 plus! Does anyone know anyone in this company? or had any dealings with them, my worry is if they are not keen to take the order what are they like for aftersales?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I ordered by Cherub from them towards the end of last year. I had a query regarding delivery and received a prompt email response from Tim even though it was the weekend. All in all, I was very satisfied with the service I received.

If you do not feel comfortable with Catering PS then do consider contacting Fracino directly - I have spoken to them on the phone and they are incredibly helpful.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, thanks It's not that I'm unconftable ordering from them, I'm just puzzled as to why no respose, they posted on here looking for business, now I'm ready to part with that hard earned cash and they don't want it? - maybe they just finish early on a Friday or has a rush order on, all they would have had to do is say. I will see if Tim replys or returns my call, I have also sent a PM to the person who posted the link to their site, so heres hoping...


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well the machine has now been ordered, Catering PS never did call back or reply to emails so went with someone else, espresso underground, very helpful on the phone, and confirmed order within minutes, ever call back to say backlog on orders so it will be about a week before delivery, and if this was going to be a problem did I want my money back....

Looking forward to getting it now! Thanks to all who have taken the time to reply to my messages.

John


----------

